# Aegis Legend Dual Mod Kit - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/4/18)

Compared with its predecessor, the GeekVape Aegis Legend TC Kit comes with an Aegis Legend MOD and an Aero Tank Mesh Version.

Powered by dual 18650 batteries. the Aegis Legend fires a maximum output of 200W. The Aegis Legend works with an upgraded AS Chipset, bringing stable performance and powerful output. Constructed with high-quality materials, the Aegis Legend features extreme durability.

The GeekVape Aero Tank is an elegant sub-ohm atomizer with 4ml capacity and 25mm diameter. It has an easy top refilling design so you can screw off the top cap easily. Plus an adjustable bottom airflow slot to bring a smooth airflow to the coil without compromising its flavor. The 0.2ohm Mesh coil and 0.15ohm IM4 coils brings good flavor and clouds too.

Check them out here:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/in-stock-geekvape-aegis-legend-kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------

